# Duft Punk a volto scoperto. Senza casco. Ecco come sono. Foto



## admin (30 Gennaio 2014)

Svelato il vero volto, le facce, dei Duft Punk che per la prima volta sono stati immortalati dai paparazzi senza caschi. La foto è stata scattata all'aeroporto di Parigi, dopo la vittoria conquistata ai Grammy.

Foto di Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo e Thomas Bangalter a viso scoperto


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Brontolo (30 Gennaio 2014)

ridategli il casco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Due geni. Li stimo sia come musicisti che come personaggi. Sono talmente bravi nel loro genere "elettronico" che non li riesci ad immaginare come essere umani


----------



## Djici (30 Gennaio 2014)

hanno fatto un intervista senza casco ad inizio carriera.


----------



## Belfast Boy (1 Febbraio 2014)

Bruttarelli da giovani, ora invecchiati male ed ovviamente ulteriormente imbruttiti. Ma chi se ne frega, devono fare musica e non sfilare.


----------



## esjie (1 Febbraio 2014)

Mi piacciono ma non li trovo chissà quali geni...molto banali


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2014)

esjie ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono ma non li trovo chissà quali geni...molto banali



:O .. sticacchi... se loro sono banali gli altri cosa sono ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O .. sticacchi... se loro sono banali gli altri cosa sono ?


Chiamateli banali, ma gente come Bob Sinclair, David Guetta, Calvin Harris, Avicii, e altri dj che riempono le discoteche più importanti d'europa, non hanno mai lontanamente raggiunto il livello di un album come Discovery, anche se i Daft Punk, con l'ultimo lavoro hanno dimostrato di non essere capaci solo di produrre musica con il computer.


----------



## esjie (7 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O .. sticacchi... se loro sono banali gli altri cosa sono ?



Be' le tracce son molto ripetitive...sonorità e uso degli effetti (pitch voice in particolare) spesso simili tra una traccia e l'altra


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Febbraio 2014)

Se questi son dei geni, i Kraftwerk cos'erano? Mai capito tutta l'attenzione che sti due ricevono, non tanto dalla massa, quanto da una certa fetta di critica ed audience "educati"


----------

